# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  ROY Club. Passive income. Joint paramining cryptocurrency PRIZM.

## ROYPRIZM

I am not the admin of the project.

*Some info about PRIZM (PZM):*
As everyone already knows, PRIZM (PZM) is a fully decentralized and self-regulated electronic currency. Allowing any user to quickly and reliably make money transfers.

*Forging:*
The main tool for the development of a network of users is forging (from the English. Forge - "forging"). All transactions within the system are subject to a fee of 0.5% * of the transfer amount distributed among those network users who participate in the generation of Blockchain. For the formation of the block, the system rewards the amount of commissions paid for carrying out all transactions in the block. Thus, each user of the network can count on a reward from the system for generating new Blockchain blocks.

*Cryptocurrency investment component:*
Since the extraction of new monetary units is based on the principle of paramining, then buying at least one moment of PRIZM in your wallet you will begin to generate new coins. The speed of mining of new coins depends on the number of coins in the wallet, the more cryptocurrency the higher the paramining speed, the higher your profitability. Look at the growth of coins in percentage terms per day depending on the quantity.

With a monthly calculation of profitability, we do not forget to include a compound interest, since capitalization is constant and new interest is calculated on previously generated. To increase the speed of para-mining of coins can be done by building a structure underneath; the multiplying factor depends on the number of coins on the wallets of partners in your structure by 888 levels.

For example - at the moment the structure "Roy Cash" is successfully functioning. The structure of the joint paramining cryptocurrency PRIZM (PZM). The project is based on the features of PRIZM cryptocurrency:
The more coins collected at one address and the more its structure - the faster new coins are mined.
Members registering with the club and replenishing the balance, begin to participate in the PRIZM joint paramining.

Need money?
Interested in passive income?
We are ready to help you!
Invest in joint paramining in the ROY club.

*Details on the link:* https://roy.cash/club

----------


## ROYPRIZM

*Roy club*
This is the only community on the Internet, on earth, in the world that has no signs and is not a financial pyramid.

*Why?*
Because each member of the community has the opportunity 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, so that all their accumulated coins, even if 100% of the participants want to do it in one day, they can easily do it.

The advantages of the club "ROY"

*We use PRISM cryptocurrency:*

- Income up to 29.99% per month (up to 0.88% per day)
- No loss of funds (restart, reboot, bench impossible)
- Growth rate "ROY" after each transaction: several times per hour
- The withdrawal at any time of the full amount with interest and bonuses in automatic mode
- The recommended amount of 100 coins

*Bonus program:*

- 9-level affiliate program - 5% 2% 1% 0.5% 0.2% 0.1% 0.1% 0.05% 0.05% which allows you to get a decent reward for building a team.
- Affiliate bonuses started immediately and without interest.
- There are no divisions into structures: locomotives, turboprisms, royprism and other currents, this tool is available to all participants, young and old.
- There is no opportunity for bonus fraud - the participants themselves pay partner bonuses to each other.
- Affiliate ranks for the number of followers and turnarounds, upon reaching which will be given cool expensive gifts.
- Deactivating non-active partners
- Allowed to use multiple accounts to build a network

*Security:*

- The system is built on the private blockchain itself, which protects against intruders / hackers
- The system uses hot and cold cats.
- Protection against Phishing - there are no logins and passwords, you can participate without registration simply by entering your wallet number
- The output is available only for registered cats.

*How does everything work?*
*The project is based on the features of PRIZM cryptocurrency:*

- The faster the new coins are mined.
- Users took part in a joint paramining of PRIZM.

*All club members can receive affiliate bonuses.*
When you attract newbies - you get bonuses, when your partners attract newbies - you also get bonuses!

*The commission for entering 10% is Debna, which works for the benefit of the entire Club, because it:*

- Clubs from referral schemes, under which participants cannot steal money
- Pays off in 11 days
- Allows you to instantly pay bonuses, which prompts inviting newcomers to the Club
- Provides the maintenance and development of the club

*“ROY Club”* is a PRIZM cryptocurrency para-mining platform uniting participants all over the world.

Need money?
Interested in passive income?
We are ready to help you!
Invest in joint paramining in the ROY club.

*Details on the link:* https://roy.cash/club

----------


## Dave A

Is this ROY CLUB deal completely at arms length from PRIZM cryptocurrency, or do they share any connected parties?

----------


## ROYPRIZM

> Is this ROY CLUB deal completely at arms length from PRIZM cryptocurrency, or do they share any connected parties?


*Hello, Dave A.*
The project "ROY" is based on the PRIZM cryptocurrency in connection with which it is possible to complete the balance and begin joint mining only with the PRIZM cryptocurrency. PRIZM currency can be purchased on btc-alpha.

----------


## ROYPRIZM

*Roy Website Update*

Hello, friends!
Good news again! We have very few minor changes here on the site. As always, we report to you on the work done  :Smile: 

1. Coloring the colors of outgoing and incoming transactions
2. Corrected warning when entering the club, BTC Alpha
3. Made localization of the blockchain, where it was necessary
4. Made marks in the tasks in the 1st quarter:
5. New design and layout for PRIZM wallet
6. Corrected omissions on the PRISM wallet
7. Auto-update transactions and balance
8. Removed extra version in mnemonics.
9. Added presentations in English:

https://roy.cash/downloads/Roy_eng.pdf
https://roy.cash/downloads/Roy_eng.pptx

10. Added address mask in PZM wallet during withdrawal.
11. Transfer "withdraw" button to the top of the PZM wallet
12. Added ability to hide / reveal transactions in PZM wallet
13. Auto-update of balance and transactions in PZM wallet
14. Replaced the text entry field in the recall so that you can add multi-line text in the ROY Club.
15. Corrected the calculation of commissions in the wallet PZM
16. Made a check of the correctness of the public wallet when withdrawing PZM
17. Counterparty withdrawals in PZM wallet receipt transactions
18. Removed the theme of flowers on March 8 and returned the design ROY

In general - many small updates.

There are still a lot of changes ahead, stay tuned! Reviews and recommendations for the further development of the site.

Need money?
Interested in passive income?
We are ready to help you!
Invest in joint paramining in the ROY club.

*Details on the link:* https://roy.cash/club

----------


## ROYPRIZM

*Wallet Development ROY PRISM*

Attention, friends!
We do not recommend you to use PRIZM mobile wallets from the Play Market and the App Store. There are no guarantees that such an application is protected from hacking and phishing.

People periodically come to us with complaints about the theft of coins. We study such appeals and find that many deceived users installed questionable applications, disregarded the issue of security.

The attackers, thanks to phishing software and viruses, collect mnemonic phrases and transfer coins from other people's wallets to themselves, including taking out all the coins from the ROY Club.

Follow the safety precautions yourself, tell your new partners about the measures you need.

*In this regard, we are starting to work on the ROY PRIZM mobile wallet, which:*

- It is created in seconds. The system generates for you a mnemonic phrase that you save and use the wallet.
- Easy to handle, allows you to manage existing wallets.
- Equipped with the most necessary functionality. You can deposit and withdraw funds, view and control all transactions.
- Maximum protected. The wallet does not store private keys, it has the function of signing a message for withdrawal from the ROY Club.
- Free. Always and for all.

When developing a new application, we place maximum emphasis on security and protection against hacking.

As soon as the application is ready, we will inform you about it.
Follow the news and be careful!

Need money?
Interested in passive income?
We are ready to help you!
Invest in joint paramining in the ROY club.

*Details on the link:* https://roy.club

----------


## ROYPRIZM

*How not to lose your money*

Be carefull! How not to lose your coins

If you have money, there will definitely be people who will want to take it away. And this applies not only to thieves, robbers and scammers in real life. There are enough dishonest people on the Internet who are enriched by theft and fraud. Because you should carefully consider the safety of their coins. This is not only about PRIZM or coins entered into the ROY Club. We are talking about any cryptocurrency that you have.

In the news, you can regularly see messages about new vulnerabilities in Windows, Chrome, browsers and instant messengers. Every day there are new cunning viruses and illegal enrichment schemes. And do not think that it certainly does not affect you. Today, you neglect security, and tomorrow you will see 0 on your wallets.

*How to steal money?*
Ways to steal your money a lot. Here are some of them:

- Infection of the system with a virus that reads the data on the clipboard and sends it to fraudsters. You copy the mnemonic phrase and the address of the wallet, and fraudsters see this data and steal your money.
- Vulnerabilities in software. Only a couple of days ago, a vulnerability was discovered in Windows 7 that allows hackers to inject malicious code onto any computers with this system.
- Selection of passwords and hacking accounts. Many of you have a lot of information stored in the mail. Hacking unprotected mail for an experienced hacker is a matter of a couple of minutes.
- Interception of data in public networks. We went to the Internet via Wi-Fi in McDonalds? Be prepared for the fact that your traffic will get to a third party, and that the information on your device will be shared.
- Phishing. You yourself voluntarily give your data, passwords and logins, entering them on fake phishing sites. These can be websites, letters and even phone calls, the ultimate goal of which is to get your information.

As a result, you yourself will not understand how and where your money went. At the same time, you should not think that hackers do not need your “pennies”. Just the opposite. No one steals millions from bank accounts, as this is the surest way to go to jail. On the contrary, fraudsters, hackers and Internet thugs are more often targeted at small private capitals, at people who find it difficult to prove the fact of theft and at amounts that the special services are not interested in. Because you and precisely you are at risk.

What to do?
100% defend almost impossible. If you purposefully want to hack, they will find ways to do it. The only option is to keep money in a cold wallet, to perform all operations from a separate computer, which practically never connects to the Internet.

Fortunately, targeted hacking is extremely rare, it requires tremendous skills and knowledge from hackers, it is carried out “on a tip” if people have hundreds of thousands of dollars in cryptocurrency wallets.

The bulk of the scammers who are dangerous for you, work on the principle of ordinary burglars or thieves. They look for easy sacrifices, sort out thousands of options and collect cream in cases where people do not care about the security of their data.

Because to be 99% protected from hacking and theft, it is enough:

- Install a Linux distribution that is safer than Windows. If you do not understand this issue, then just regularly update your Windows OS. Do not neglect the annoying updates, as they often eliminate important security holes.
- Do not download suspicious files and do not click on suspicious links.
- Install a reliable antivirus and regularly update the database, scan the system.
- Do not connect to public Wi-Fi from a device that stores important data or from which you operate with cryptocurrency.
- Buy a cold wallet, if funds allow.
- Set strong passwords (with signs, numbers, symbols, capital letters) to e-mail, accounts in social networks, on forums. Do not use the same passwords. Password: 
Misha1990Krasnoyarsk - not reliable. Password Ghtkolpo559bDsgX - strong.
- Do not store passwords, logins, mnemonic phrases, wallet addresses and other information online. Google documents, screenshots in the cloud, notes in the telegram - this is a sure way to lose money. Store the passwords in a text file on a PC that is archived with a password.
- Perform operations from your own computer to which no one has access. Do not install wallets on your mobile, which at any time can steal. Do not make a transfer of money from a laptop in the office.

If you follow the above rules, you can not be afraid for your money.

Be careful, be careful - and you will sleep well.

Need money?
Interested in passive income?
We are ready to help you!
Invest in joint paramining in the ROY club.

*Details on the link:* https://roy.club

----------


## ROYPRIZM

*Only forward!*

0.5 $. It is up to this mark that we must raise the *PRIZM* rate in the very near future in order to move in accordance with the road map. And the course depends only on you, friends! Tell about our project, earn bonuses and help your partners. The more people know about the club, the faster we will reach the rate of $ 0.5. Let's do it together!

Need money?
Interested in passive income?
We are ready to help you!
Invest in joint paraming at the ROY club.

*Details on the link:* https://roy.cash/club

----------


## ROYPRIZM

*Great news!*

First, the *ROY Club is 4 months old!* We are growing and developing, and only in the last month have we managed to achieve many goals. On April 8, the withdrawal will be open and we will summarize the results for March. But now we can say with confidence: we all did a great job!

Secondly, as we said, problems in the PRIZM network were temporary, in no way affected the work of the ROY Club. Presently:

1. PRIZM network works.
2. Blockchain is synchronized, all transactions are displayed.
3. The ROY Club is working on the current version of the blockchain.
4. ROY PRIZM wallet and blockchain browser work.
5. Since yesterday, the ROY rate has risen by 2.75% due to technical problems. In the near future, programmers will eliminate the last discrepancies, all incoming transactions at the ROY Club will be recalculated into ROY, after which the rate will be adjusted. Approximate course at the moment: 1 ROY = 2.62255367 PRIZM.
6. Technical work will completely end this night.

Who doubts that ROY is using the current version of the blockchain - you can compare transactions on the official PRIZM blockchain http://blockchain.prizm.space/ and on the ROY blockchain https://roy.cash/blockchain - they are identical.

Need money?
Interested in passive income?
We are ready to help you!
Invest in joint paraming at the ROY club.

*Details on the link:* https://roy.cash/club

----------


## Dave A

Seeing as money doesn't grow on trees, how is the investment return created?

----------


## ROYPRIZM

> Seeing as money doesn't grow on trees, how is the investment return created?


Good day, Dave A.
*ROY* is a joint mining of cryptocurrency *PRISM* which is officially supported by the creator of cryptocurrency *PRISM*.

----------


## Dave A

OK. But when it comes to cryptocurrency mining, it seems in the current environment it is a good way to lose money rather than make money.

You have focused on how many investors you have attracted and on return predictions. What have the investment returns been like over the past four months?
And as an investment scheme, what authority is ROY accountable to?

If all the money just vanishes, who do the investors ask questions to and hold accountable?

----------


## ROYPRIZM

> OK. But when it comes to cryptocurrency mining, it seems in the current environment it is a good way to lose money rather than make money.
> 
> You have focused on how many investors you have attracted and on return predictions. What have the investment returns been like over the past four months?
> And as an investment scheme, what authority is ROY accountable to?
> 
> If all the money just vanishes, who do the investors ask questions to and hold accountable?



1. Vam ne nuzhno priobretat' dorogostoyashcheye oborudovaniye dlya mayninga, mayning osushchestvlyayetsya za schet osobennosti kriptovalyuty PRIZM i nazyvayetsya Forzhing (sozdaniye v razlichnykh kriptovalyutakh novykh blokov v blokcheyne na osnove podtverzhdeniya doli vladeniya s vozmozhnost'yu poluchit' voznagrazhdeniye v forme novykh yedinits i komissionnykh sborov.)
2. Vozvrat investitsiy za vso vremya raboty (pyat' mesytsev) sostavil %170. Boleye tochnymi dannymi ya ne raspolagayu.
3. Den'gi ne mogut ischeznut' prosto tak, yesli investor soblyudayet pravila lichnoy bezopasnosti o katoroy my tak chasto pishim v telegram i drugikh informatsionnykh kanalakh.

Klub ROY ne yavlyayetsya finansovoy piramidoy, potomu chto kazhdyy uchastnik soobshchestva imeyet vozmozhnost' 24 chasa v sutki, 7 dney v nedelyu, v lyuboy moment vyvesti vse svoi nakoplennyye monety, dazhe yesli 100% uchastnikov zakhotyat eto sdelat' v odin den', to oni legko smogut eto sdelat'.
Vyvod dostupen v lyuboye vremya i v lyubom kolichestve!
Развернуть
940/5000
1. You do not need to purchase expensive equipment for mining, mining is carried out due to the peculiarities of cryptocurrency PRISM and is called Forging (creating new blocks in the blockchain in various cryptocurrencies based on confirmation of ownership with the ability to receive remuneration in the form of new units and commission fees.)
2. Return on investment for all time (five months) was% 170. I do not have more accurate data.
3. Money cannot disappear just like that, if an investor observes personal safety rules about the Cator, we so often write in telegrams and other information channels.

ROY Club is not a financial pyramid, because each community member has the opportunity, 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, at any time to withdraw all of their accumulated coins, even if 100% of the participants want to do it in one day, they can easily to do.
The output is available at any time and in any quantity!

----------


## Dave A

> If all the money just vanishes, who do the investors ask questions to and hold accountable?


You have not answered this question.

----------


## ROYPRIZM

> You have not answered this question.


Investors themselves are responsible for their investments, investors have the right to choose what to invest in and how much. I offer one of the investment options, which in my opinion is profitable and interesting.
I do not urge to invest the last money or to take credit for this! You need to invest wisely!
The investor has the opportunity, 24 hours a day, seven days a week, to withdraw all their investments.

----------


## ROYPRIZM

*Friends, historical moment!*

*The number of participants in our club exceeded 10,000!* But only 4 months ago we started practically from scratch. It became possible thanks to you all, everyone contributed to the development of the Club, because even a small step is a movement forward.

We have passed through many obstacles, performed the most difficult tasks. We withstood scam attacks on wallets and did not break before technical problems on the PRIZM network. We actively developed our networks and worked on community development.

Today, ROY is developing not only in the CIS, but also in other countries. People learn about our community more and more and actively join. Thanks to us, not only the ROY Club is developing, but also the PRIZM cryptocurrency as a whole.

Congratulations - you are all great!

And this is only the beginning of the journey. Ahead of us are waiting for new heights and challenges. And we will cope with everything!

Need money?
Interested in passive income?
We are ready to help you!
Invest in joint paraming at the ROY club.

*Details on the link:* https://roy.cash/club

----------


## AndyD

> *Friends, historical moment!*
> 
> *The number of participants in our club exceeded 10,000!* But only 4 months ago we started practically from scratch. It became possible thanks to you all, everyone contributed to the development of the Club, because even a small step is a movement forward.
> 
> We have passed through many obstacles, performed the most difficult tasks. We withstood scam attacks on wallets and did not break before technical problems on the PRIZM network. We actively developed our networks and worked on community development.
> 
> Today, ROY is developing not only in the CIS, but also in other countries. People learn about our community more and more and actively join. Thanks to us, not only the ROY Club is developing, but also the PRIZM cryptocurrency as a whole.
> 
> Congratulations - you are all great!
> ...


Did you buy a license to use the 30 Seconds To Mars live concert image before you edited it to blur out the face?
https://www.desktop-background.com/w...stadium-136583

----------


## Dave A

> You need to invest wisely!


In other words, do *not* invest in this scheme.

I mean seriously - even after we ignore the smoke, mirrors and flashing lights as to just how any return is being generated in the first place, is it wise to hand over money to an anonymous, untraceable entity as an investment?

----------


## ROYPRIZM

Hello AndyD.
This photo was purchased on the resource "wallpaperscraft"

----------


## ROYPRIZM

> In other words, do *not* invest in this scheme.
> 
> I mean seriously - even after we ignore the smoke, mirrors and flashing lights as to just how any return is being generated in the first place, is it wise to hand over money to an anonymous, untraceable entity as an investment?


*In other words, this is one of the ways to earn money. everyone has the right to decide whether it is interesting to him or not.*

*The project is based on anonymity, as in principle cryptocurrency. Nobody knows the creator of Bitcoin, but at the same time it is a very promising tool for investment.*

----------


## Dave A

Unfortunately the buzz around cryptocurrencies has also resulted in a plethora of HYIP and pyramid scams taking advantage of the space.

Some research on paramining got me to a rather interesting analysis of PRIZM. Well worth the read.

----------


## ROYPRIZM

> Unfortunately the buzz around cryptocurrencies has also resulted in a plethora of HYIP and pyramid scams taking advantage of the space.
> 
> Some research on paramining got me to a rather interesting analysis of PRIZM. Well worth the read.


*With PRISM cryptocurrency and its features you can find on the official website.*

----------


## ROYPRIZM

*Passive income.*

Choose long-term strategies. Investing brings maximum benefit when calculated for a long time. Private investors should learn patience. Do not rush to withdraw all the income from the Club. Think for the future, for the future.

*Passively invest:*
You do not want to actively involve partners in the ROY Club and you do not have time for this. Invite friends, colleagues, acquaintances. Even a couple of partners in the network will bring you bonuses and help the development of the Club.

Need money?
Interested in passive income?
We are ready to help you!
Invest in joint paraming at the ROY club.

*Details on the link:* https://roy.cash/club

----------


## ROYPRIZM

*What are the benefits of joining the ROY Club?*

Income up to 29.99% per month (up to 0.88% per day)
All users, without exception, have the same percentage paramining, regardless of the size of your balance, be it 100 coins or 1 million coins.

*9-level affiliate bonuses:*
You can learn more about the affiliate program by clicking on this link: https://roy.cash/club/bonus-program

*No risk of losing money:*
PRIZM is a self-regulating and decentralized coin that cannot simply be "evaporated". Her course can both grow and fall, but it will not disappear anywhere.

*Instant withdrawal of income and bonuses:*
There are no specific withdrawal days at the ROY Club. All participants can withdraw all their accruals at any time.

Need money?
Interested in passive income?
We are ready to help you!
Invest in joint paraming at the ROY club.

*Details on the link:* https://roy.cash/club

----------


## ROYPRIZM

*ROYA Club Roadmap.*

We remind the new and existing participants that the ROY Club has a roadmap with specific goals. Follow the progress and connect to the team work to solve individual problems.

*You can view the map here:*
https://roy.cash/club/roadmap

Need money?
Interested in passive income?
We are ready to help you!
Invest in joint paraming at the ROY club.

*Details on the link:* https://roy.cash/club

----------


## ROYPRIZM

*Unprecedented event!*

Over the past 10 days ROY Club has already paid more than *100,000 PRIZM*. Payments were made within the framework of the project for the return of funds to deceived investors of other structures. At the average exchange rate for the last couple of months, this is more than 1,500,000 rubles!

And this is just the beginning! We continue the action on the return of lost money. To participate, simply join the ROY Club and fulfill a number of simple conditions.

*Send this video to everyone and help people get their money back with the ROY Club!*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHe9ZHgtJXA&t

http://roy.club
https://t.me/roy_club_cash

Need money?
Interested in passive income?
We are ready to help you!
Invest in joint paraming at the ROY club.

*Details on the link:* https://roy.cash/club

----------


## Dave A

> *Unprecedented event!*
> 
> Over the past 10 days ROY Club has already paid more than *100,000 PRIZM*. Payments were made within the framework of the project for the return of funds to deceived investors of other structures. At the average exchange rate for the last couple of months, this is more than 1,500,000 rubles!
> 
> And this is just the beginning! We continue the action on the return of lost money.


That is rather disturbing, and creates a number of questions in my mind. The big one is -

*Why would Roy.club feel compelled to pay "funds to deceived investors of other structures" in the first place?*

Some insight please.

----------


## ROYPRIZM

> That is rather disturbing, and creates a number of questions in my mind. The big one is -
> 
> *Why would Roy.club feel compelled to pay "funds to deceived investors of other structures" in the first place?*
> 
> Some insight please.


*Hello Dave A.*

1. If you read the "roadmap" then get acquainted with the plans of the project "ROY". Plans include helping people.
2. Not bona fide projects spoil not only their reputation but also other projects, we want to change this, it is important for us!
3. We will continue to develop the project "ROY" and help people.

roadmap link: https: //roy.cash/club/roadmap

----------


## Dave A

I had read the road map previously and I've just checked it again - There is no reference to paying out funds for "causes". And of course claiming to be "helping people" is the stock in trade of scammers. 

From the bitnewstoday.com article I linked to at the top of the page 




> the (PRIZM) project exists according to the classical principles of MLM, has the features of a Ponzi scheme, with the creators originating from the MMM financial pyramid. It has arisen in 2016, and in 2019, it is still running!


The MMM financial pyramid scam has come up here before...

We have seen from our own Scam Alert Forum that scammers love looking for people who have been scammed before to help them "recover their lost funds" - because they know these people are tempted by promises of great rewards, have been fooled before, and are likely to be fooled again into parting with their money.

So talk of helping people recover their lost funds sends serious alarm bells. Even investors in the scheme should be going "hold on - that money should be coming to the investors *here*, not someone who lost their shirt somewhere else!"

After listing all the reasons why "investors" should avoid PRIZM Cryptotcurrency like the plague, the Bitnewstoday.com article makes the following observation -




> But why do followers continue to join PRIZM? Who brings new money into the system? Why is the project still working? The first answer is banal: the financial pyramids always find their clients. People always enjoy the idea of ​​a guaranteed income without any extra effort.
> 
> There is another answer as well: the blockchain world is full of suspicious projects; distinguishing scam from non-scam is difficult; the promotion of companies includes some level of hysteria and excitement. Even the most respected projects have their skeletons in the closets. Maybe that’s why the creators of PRIZM declare the income scheme of their users so openly and boldly.


It really does feel like the MMM pyramid scam all over again, right down to the bold as brass frankness of the BS.

----------


## ROYPRIZM

> I had read the road map previously and I've just checked it again - There is no reference to paying out funds for "causes". And of course claiming to be "helping people" is the stock in trade of scammers. 
> 
> From the bitnewstoday.com article I linked to at the top of the page 
> 
> 
> The MMM financial pyramid scam has come up here before...
> 
> We have seen from our own Scam Alert Forum that scammers love looking for people who have been scammed before to help them "recover their lost funds" - because they know these people are tempted by promises of great rewards, have been fooled before, and are likely to be fooled again into parting with their money.
> 
> ...



*In order to dispel your doubts, I can say the following: people who received compensation, withdrew their funds from the site, they are not forced to invest in the ROY project or in any other project.
As for cryptocurrency "PRIZM", the creators could have previously been engaged in anything, this does not affect the coin itself and the blockchain. At the moment, no one knows who the creator of "Bitcoin" and what this creator did before, but people believe and invest in it.*

----------


## ROYPRIZM

*Attention to all participants of the ROY Club!*

We have created a new, detailed and understandable instructions for registering with Sigen.pro. Now even novices will not have questions on the process of creating a wallet.

Send instructions to friends, use in everyday work with your referrals, with people on the project of refund. Work easier, more convenient, more efficient.

Instructions for registration in Sigen.pro
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lh0-OZB9LUQ

Need money?
Interested in passive income?
We are ready to help you!
Invest in joint paraming at the ROY club.

*Details on the link:* https://roy.cash/club

----------


## ROYPRIZM

*Roy Business: Sea Village with a yield of 33% per month.*

We present to all participants of the ROY Club a new series of Roydelo projects. At this stage, our club is sufficiently developed and has sufficient funds to start creating a full-fledged linear business in various industries. We give everyone the opportunity to invest in projects within Reydelo and receive additional stable income from their share in the business.

Read completely: https://telegra.ph/Roj-Delo-Morskaya...v-mesyac-04-30

Need money?
Interested in passive income?
We are ready to help you!
Invest in joint paraming at the ROY club.

*Details on the link:* https://roy.cash/club

----------


## ROYPRIZM

*Do not wait, we are already more than 11.000 thousand!*

While you measure it 7 times, others are already cut off. It is not worth while watching the project for a long time and wondering if it is worth it. Looked closely, evaluated, weighed and went or forgot about this idea. Otherwise, this is similar to the situation when we are standing at the bus stop and we think whether we should wait for the bus or will walk faster. In the end, after half an hour, we are still leaving, and after 5 minutes, he overtakes us.

We increase the pace. A little more than 2 weeks in April, the number of participants in our club increased from 9 to 11 thousand. At this rate, the number of 100,000 by the end of the year no longer seems fiction. Well done, friends!

Need money?
Interested in passive income?
We are ready to help you!
Invest in joint paraming at the ROY club.

*Details on the link:* https://roy.cash/club

----------


## Dave A

> It is not worth while watching the project for a long time and wondering if it is worth it. Looked closely, evaluated, weighed and went or forgot about this idea. Otherwise, this is similar to the situation when we are standing at the bus stop and we think whether we should wait for the bus or will walk faster. In the end, after half an hour, we are still leaving, and after 5 minutes, he overtakes us.


Don't worry about me. I took your excellent advice 




> Investors themselves are responsible for their investments, investors have the right to choose what to invest in and how much.
> ...
> You need to invest wisely!


and decided not to jump on this train of yours. It may or may not overtake me down the road, but all the signs are saying it is sure to crash...

#NoFOMOhere

----------


## ROYPRIZM

> Don't worry about me. I took your excellent advice 
> 
> 
> and decided not to jump on this train of yours. It may or may not overtake me down the road, but all the signs are saying it is sure to crash...
> 
> #NoFOMOhere


*No one forces you and does not force you to invest in the ROY project, everyone has the right to adopt a decision in which to invest.
I have already heard your opinion, you don’t like the project, but in my opinion it’s groundless.
Joint paramining with the ability 24 hours seven days a week to withdraw their funds is an excellent opportunity to earn passively.*

----------


## ROYPRIZM

*The course PRIZM is being restored!*

Recently there was a PRIZM correction after a rapid growth rate and the coin fell slightly in price. We have always argued that there is no need to panic, that this is just a correction and the coin will soon begin to grow in value.
And so, the course began to recover. Over the past couple of days, the coin has risen in price from $ 0.14 to $ 0.18-0.19. We expect further growth in the near future, because the PRIZM community is growing, there are more people, demand is increasing, and, accordingly, the coin becomes more expensive.

Therefore, do not listen to alarmists, work on the development of your structures and join our projects.

Moving forward only!

Need money?
Interested in passive income?
We are ready to help you!
Invest in joint paraming at the ROY club.

*Details on the link:* https://roy.cash/club

----------


## ROYPRIZM

*Useful information!*

Pump the affiliate network. This is an optional element of participation, but highly desirable. Do you participate in POE yourself? Investing money? Making a profit? Like? Recommend? And recommend! Do it sincerely and people will reach out to you, they will be able to earn money themselves and will bring you additional profit.

Most useful links:

*shopping list of spammy links deleted by admin*

----------

